# MDWOP -My Personal Website



## mdw (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My website isn't particularly new, but I've translated it into English just recently. I would like some feedback from you guys. 

First of all, is it easy to find your way to the English version of the website? Or is the text '_Please click here for the English version_' too small and easy to be overlooked?

http://mdwop.110mb.com/

Thanx in advance!

Kind regards,

Roger


----------



## ernie (Feb 22, 2007)

colors are nice. too bad the simpleviewer doesn't quite mach the rest of your site layout-wise. the scrollbar at the bottom of the page (with screen res 1024*768) is annoying, get rid of that.
of and when you click spotlight and guestbook you redirect to some other page and can't click back for some reason. 

great pictures btw


----------



## mdw (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Ernie,

When you visit the spotlight page there's a button which redirects you back to the English version of MDWOP. It is called 'Back to My Digital World of Photography' and is located to the right, just above the picture of the fern.

Unfortunately I only have a Dutch guestbook (which may of course be signed in English as well!) The English visitors must use the 'go back a page button' in their browser to return to the English version of MDWOP. For the Dutch people there is a button which brings them back to the Dutch version of MDWOP. The same goes for the portfolio.

The scrollbar is not visible when you use 1280X1024 resolution.

I will try to match the simpleviewer with the rest of the site.

Thanx Ernie!


----------



## ernie (Feb 22, 2007)

I didn't even check the english version, I speak Dutch too you know 

And yeah, I see the text links that refer back now. Would be easier if you could just use the back button in IE though


----------



## mdw (Feb 22, 2007)

ernie said:


> I speak Dutch too you know


Yeah, sorry! I forgot! 

Anyway, I can go back by clicking 'the back button', just as you do normally. When you've visited multiple pages, you have to click more to return to the original page you came from. I'm using FireFox btw.


----------



## mdw (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello hello,

I've got a question! 

I see that many of the English visitors do not come any further than the index page (http://mdwop.110mb.com/index.html) and leave immediately. Why is that do you think? Is the link for the English version not visible enough? Or might it be something else...? 

Thanks!


----------



## mr e (Mar 3, 2007)

Well my opinion on the splash page, is that English speakers seem to be an afterthought with the small text in the upper right hand corner (which might be why they don't go to far into your site, it's not apparent it's even for English speakers), which they may be, but if you want to be open to both Dutch and English speakers, I would probably put two flags (one English, or American, whatever, and one Dutch) on the front page side by side without much English/Dutch text so it's very universal until they actually enter the site.

Also, the splash page and the main page don't seem to match very well, only the gold at the top is the same, I would make both more similar.

Then, when users are already in the English section, why do they need a link back to the Index file? I would just give them a link to the Dutch version instead, so they can choose it if they want.

Spotlight, whoah, you should really work to integrate those designs, although, why use Blogger at all, why not just integrate that info into your site you already have?

Same thing with Simpleviewer, instead of having a new page with only Simpleviewer, keep your layout the same and integrate Simpleviewer into it.

The guestbook, same issue, I would find a way to integrate it into your layout instead of having it look completely different.

Finally, I would get some paid hosting and a domain name and use that instead of free hosting if you ever really want to do anything with your site, hosting isn't too expensive and it's so much more flexible than what you get with free hosting, then you really could integrate everything into one site.

Hope that helps some, sorry if I sounded repetitive, it is a good start though, layout is simple and the navigation is usually consistent


----------



## mdw (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi!

Thank for your help and review! 



mr e said:


> ...I would probably put two flags (one English, or American, whatever, and one Dutch) on the front page side by side...


Yep, that is a good idea. In fact I changed it already! 



mr e said:


> Then, when users are already in the English section, why do they need a link back to the Index file?...


A link back to the index file means that they can choose for the Dutch version as well.



mr e said:


> Spotlight, whoah, you should really work to integrate those designs...


I'll try to work on a concept for it. But I chose for blogger 'cause it is quite easy to use! :blushing:



mr e said:


> ...keep your layout the same and integrate Simpleviewer into it.


I simply do not have the knowledge to do this. I'm using a program called 'Porta' to do this for me. It would be great to integrate it, but I just haven't got a clue how to do this. Some goes for the guestbook btw.

I'll keep working on it!


----------



## Stevedevil (Mar 4, 2007)

May I ask What Package you used


----------



## mdw (Mar 4, 2007)

Package? :raisedbrow:


----------

